# Test shots with a 70-200 VRII w/ TC20E III



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 2, 2010)

So ive been reading a lot about people talking about how soft this combo is...well i got to use this combo on a D700 and i think the results speak for itself. what do you guys think?
400mm f16 1/125 second





Cropped


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 2, 2010)

But why the hell would someone shoot at f/16 1/125 of a second at 400mm?


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2010)

f16 has probably done more harm than good infact - a good depth of field yes, but its right at the point where diffraction starts to kick in. I would have held back and been aiming for around 8 and a faster shutter speed so that subject motion was not a problem.

Better than I expected though - results seem quite strong -though is that crop a 100% crop or just more random?


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 2, 2010)

hmmm interesting thought... I was looking more for the "median" of the lens i guess


----------



## uplander (Mar 2, 2010)

For comparison
400 no TC 
f/7.1
iso400
1/800






Sharp/ Soft?
You tell me?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2010)

Well-respected nature and outdoor photographer Brad Hill's web site has an excellent review of the new Nikon TC20E III teleconverter, with samples photos and ratings assigned to its performance with several lenses, located here  Natural Art Images: Brad Hill: Field Tests: Nikon Series III Teleconverters

I think the TC20E III is the first 35mm-lens system converter to have aspherical lens construction. According to Hill, the 20E III is very good with several Nikon primes, like the 200/2 VR , 300/2.8VR , and 600/4 VR, as well as being quite good with the new 70-200 VR-II lens.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 3, 2010)

uplander said:


> For comparison
> 400 no TC
> f/7.1
> iso400
> ...



No comparison :thumbup:


----------

